# Is It Officially Friday Allready???



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Can we start the "what are you wearing this friday" thread?









Gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep you get it started Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

yahooooo,

well, wearing this one:










I really like it, strong, accurate, clean dial, big crown!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Still got this on.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will still be wearing this at midnight, CWC G10 on a Royal Tank Regiment (my grandfather's old mob) NATO strap


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Another day at work so my "beater" thats looking like it's had a beating since this picture was taken. Might do some crystal polishing the weekend









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Everyone should have a G10.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

New G-Shock right now,

Mirage probably tomorrow.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Combat 3 left wrist, RLT4 right wrist, Poljot President left ankle, O&W M1 right ankle, Pobeda pocket in waistcoat and fake Rolex Sub on...........


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> Combat 3 left wrist, RLT4 right wrist, Poljot President left ankle, O&W M1 right ankle, Pobeda pocket in waistcoat and fake Rolex Sub on...........

































gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dapper,

You are a real "bugger".
















Don't damage any of those watches in your enthusiasm to keep then running.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hamilton Illinois auto. It has become a part of me







.

So old, so cute........just like me







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan, that Rado is fantastic - I'd love to get one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Hamilton Illinois auto. It has become a part of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Once you're into vintage American...........................

I want a Gruen, now.!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> Stan, that Rado is fantastic - I'd love to get one.


 Alan,

I agonized over getting the Rado for weeks.









When I got it (from Roy) it was running erraticaly.......................

It went back to Roy and is now running well, as you would expect.







It's sad that the post office can tell the packages that contain watches and insist on kicking them round the floor.









This Rado is very 1970's without being too "disco", big case but classy dial and hands. Some were a bit "odd".
















It must have cost a lot of money when new.









It wasn't cheap when I bought it.























Sorry Roy, just taking the p*ss.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> Don't damage any of those watches in your enthusiasm to keep then running.


 The fake Rolex is looking a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

RLT 12!!! just came yesturday!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Hamilton Illinois auto. It has become a part of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...












At last. A picture







. Thanks Roy







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't damage any of those watches in your enthusiasm to keep then running.
> ...


 Shame.









I bet you wish the real manufacturer's name was on the dial, at least it would be kosher then.

It's a watch after all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Hamilton Illinois auto. It has become a part of me
> ...


 I wish I could have seen this watch when it was new. It was bought by someone who spent a lot of money on it (maybe for someone special).

It still looks proud after the world has had its way with it.

I might find a mint Illinois Chieftain one day, or a Hamilton Ventura (even a quartz) for sale in the UK.









Ian,

I bet you'd love to trace it's history, know who owned it and why they let it go?

I guess we know the answers to some of that.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


 Stan,

The fake Rolex sits comfortably in it's chosen place.....

I bought it as a lark at a boot sale for a couple of quid - it's such crap. But it's dead accurate - like any quartz I suppose?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alan,

As long as you are happy with that watch and it sits in the order of things, I see no reason for any complaints. What the hell if it cost so little and is giving some service.









I see you have some much more noble timepieces too.









I'm wearing PG's Timex automatic now, feels "honest" on the wrist.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> Alan,
> 
> As long as you are happy with that watch and it sits in the order of things, I see no reason for any complaints. What the hell if it cost so little and is giving some service.
> 
> ...


 Stan,

Don't get me wrong, I'm against any type of fakery or dishonest practice - the boot sale Rolex was just a lark.

I'm absolutely in line with your concept of 'honesty on the wrist'.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it will be the chronograph.


















Thanks Roy, I haven't taken it off since it arrived this morning.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alan,

I do like your way of thinking.









I don't want and have not been tempted to own a "fake" but as a joke.









A Timex is an honest watch, I'd rather have a Timex than a fake Rolex.









It would be an "original" after all.









It's a shame that those that make fakes don't put their own names on the dial and try to make watches that have some validity in the real world.

I know they can do that if they wish to.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It has to be this, doesn't it









But I'm not sure about RLT15 on a mesh...but then I blow hot-and-cold about mesh bracelets generally...one day I like them, the next I don't...









Haven't seen an RLT15 on a leather yet







go on, someone put it on a USA Oiled leather, I bet it would look great....










Cheers

Paul


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

not meaning to be boring or repetitive but its me trusty '69 again this week, I took of the strap and just super-glued the watch head to my wrist







..... makes sense really


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

More technical wizadry this Friday, or as a certain Bridlington watchmaker suggested - "You know when you've been tangoed"









*Tissot T-Touch*










Just noticed the time at which I took this photo. Good job I'm not superstitious


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

been wearing this for a while now...Sort of reunited myself with it as it hasnt had a battery for about 5 years...Roy sorted that out,









Ill take photos of it running soon....I love the way the digi display syncs with the analogue


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

This morning, the watch I set the mechanicals by,










Phil


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

This one ! Hasn't come off since it first went on yesterday, except to try it on a NATO. Still prefer it on the bracelet though.

Nin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Shot of the 'reborn' Accurist.

I know the day/date is out...Wrong year I think...Back to the manual


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Phil ..... that's an excellent Sekonda digital


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alot of Quartz offerings today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can we pretend that RLT15 is a mechanical?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

RLT7


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

What am I wearing today.......?

This!

Arrived this morning, and to paraphrase Mr Kipling, I am EXCEEDINGLY pleased with it
















A lot of you will recognise the picture.........reproduced here with kind permission of Jason









Expect to see a lot more pics from me in the next few days


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/LM/DSCN1536.JPG


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Citizen nighthawk courtessy of MrC a couple of days ago - may change later on to my stainless steel samurai







. I'd post a picture of the Nighthawk but NTL (my ISP)are doing "maintenance", this basically means that everything is glacially slow and posting any sort of pictuere, no matter how big, is a no no. I'm not even sure I can include emoticons


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've gone qtz as well!







double seiko blue at the moment with the square auto on right and this on left. Another of jason's throw away's, cleaned up ok battery in and running fine!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 11 1/50


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You old bugger Taylor!























That looks fantastic!























Love the hands esp the seconds, amd white on black date wheel!

Dial is fantastic as well, love the subtle 200 on the bottom half.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> RLT 11 1/50


Will the other 49 be ready by the end of today?

























Seriously though - looks superb


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Poljot chrono today , as an hommage to RLT15 (quartz so no go zone for me, no matter how much I like it!).



> Love the hands esp the seconds, amd white on black date wheel!


Just my thoughts! Congrats Roy, can't wait (will have to though!).


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

sorry, connection glitch hence double post!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> RLT 11 1/50


Roy, you sly b#$%^&d!









That's a sharp looking diver - may be a candidate for a tour in the Middle East.

And that is what I'm wearing today as I try to sort out which watches I'll be taking on the upcoming deployment:










It's now on a different, but equally wrong, NATO.

I'll post a topic for opinions as I get closer to leaving, but the Glycine Combat does fit the bill nicely (thanks again, John!)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Swapped again to this, love the lugs.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice picture Paul, I like the distortion of the dial under the crystal. Still haven't worn my Elysee once although I've had it for more than a year









The right occasion will come along!


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks gravedodger, seem to remember buying it over thirty years ago, still have the scrap of paper which approximates for a manual, still smile at the montone musical alarm (pre-dated ringtones by a few years or so). Original bracelet worn so on a RLT oiled at the moment.

Phil


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Gardening Watch.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Today this, I've had it about a year (from Roy) but am always frightened of scratching it







It's so bloody big and shiny, I love it


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

PRS-5 today.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Stan said:


> Still got this on.


As I stated before, I find this to be a handsome timepiece. It is simple yet very unique.

Best Regards,

Mark


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Omega SMP









http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img2...omegawrist1.jpg


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> PRS-5 today.


Nice photo Ron....









These PRS-5s are good, aren't they?







At first, I thought I might sell on mine after buying the CWC Chrono...but not any longer


















Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Changed to a PRS5 for tonight.

MIKE..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If there was a "Watch of the Week" award, I think it should go to...










...Phil's Sekonda


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> If there was a "Watch of the Week" award, I think it should go to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think Fred would win it most week


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My ISP seems to put some more money in the meter so maybe I can finally post a piccie of the Nighthawk


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hooray I can post pictures again


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The world will be a better place once more......................


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


 You know me too well Stan







.

I love every mark on it's aged little face and hands








.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

Some would say we are sad.









I say "bite my shinny yellow arse". I transposed arse for ass because I'm English, no offense to Mr. Simpson.









Poetic license invoked, no correction necessary.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I really do like that nighthawk.....


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

...and that RLT 15 on steel..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Let's keep this thread going then.









Just put a new battery in this old thing so I'm wearing it in, again.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats it - RLT15 just ordered........


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> Let's keep this thread going then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always thought the "which watch" should be in one piece, dying off during the week and then resurfacing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Airman 2000 on leather


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

We need a "which watch" each day, why be bound by the rules of the "other side"?

What's so special about Friday anyway? I still have to work on Saturday. :

(
















We need a daily Which Watch Are You Wearing, or What Have You Got On Today.

That will do, WHYGOT.

Let's do a WHYGOT every day, shall we?

Should make some of us boring dudes wear more of our collections more often, that's got to be a good thing.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Easy one today, my latest aquisition (thanks John







) A Marathon Navigators watch, to go with the S.S version and a Marathon field watch I own.

MIKE..










a picture of Pauls watch, must get my pictures upto date


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Changed my mind.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger me Si.









That is simply stunning. Wow.









Wow. Gob wide open.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm quite fond of that watch. I bought it off Foggy. As soon as I saw a pic of it I thought it was superb.

It also promotes a more relaxed attitude to timekeeping... as far as I can see it keeps good time but as I can't really tell I don't give a toss.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> Easy one today, my latest aquisition (thanks John
> 
> ...


 Here you are Mike I will lend you a picture of your watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Si,

I understand how you feel about that Hamilton, it could live at my house any day.
















Handsome and noble.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6309 diver today has been on my wrist since it arrived yesterday courtesy of Roy - I used to own one a while ago and for the life of me I don't know why I ever sold it














. It's great to have a replacement







, it's truly a classic Seiko









Note the time I'm off to bed


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I am wearing something new that arrived in the post Thursday from Roy.

Thanks Roy, It's really nice and very light too.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Velma







today....

Never heard of this brand but looks nice and runs well.

Thanks Roy!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Yesterday it was this










and today


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

One hour after I post my Velma, I get this from the post office









My first Poljot and I am impressed. Hada to put it on immediatly. Definetly a new fan of this brand.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A Stanley special


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Big Flight today ...Then Tuna Can and Suunto for the next week..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Had to wear a chronograph today. Wore a Tag Monaco with brown dial and Python strap yesterday...









Well just for a short while in the shop as I was trying it out, not that I'd ever buy one, although the salesman was making it very tempting throwing 15% off just about any watch without me even asking... At Â£1950 I'll keep saving for my 11 first!









Everybody in the shop was looking at my RLT4 with big eyes, but too shy to ask what it was.

Have a nice holiday Jason!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> One hour after I post my Velma, I get this from the post office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hakim it isn't orange







!!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Has Friday watch just become one running saga now? Is this three weeks worth in one thread?









DN till my good lady comes back from the shops, then this for the day.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh crap it's turned out huge again. I'm losing the plot









Can anyone shrink it for me plse?

Unless it doesn't matter Roy?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes JoT....its not orange









It does have an orange second hand so I guess its ok


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> It does have an orange second hand so I guess its ok










that's alright then


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Oh crap it's turned out huge again. I'm losing the plot


Here you go Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Paul


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

1950 Vintage Tissot day today for me..... 39 mm...







....


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

TT1 For me today










Cheers Mal


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This "old" thing today









*RLT9-GMT Titanium*


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My Sunday best today.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Roger saith " My Sunday best today"

@Roger and in the words of Jemima and Jeremy " truly Scrumptious"

Paul D


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Up -- Down today.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> in the words of Jemima and Jeremy


Hi Paul,

Please excuse my ignorance, but who is/are/were Jemima & jeremy?

I had a sheltered upbringing!!

Roger


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but who is/are/were Jemima & jeremy?


Hi all,

A quiz in progress

Paul D


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

This one today........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Please excuse my ignorance, but who is/are/were Jemima & jeremy?
> ...










its a long time since I have heard those names together


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

wearing on this druling grey friday:










Cheers,

Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Gregor,

That's a superb watch - I've got the same one on s/s bracelet.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Garry,

You are right, it is a superb watch!

strong and accurate and goodlooking









can you post a picture of the watch with steel bracelet?

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

No sooner said than done........

Pics a bit crappy, I took it a long time ago on a rubbish camera. Will take some better ones at the weekend.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice one Garry,

And a speedy reply too!









The dial is a bit different.

Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

gregor said:


> The dial is a bit different.


Yeh,

Every other bloody numbers missing on yours - take it back under warranty!.......


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> QUOTE (gregor @ Dec 10 2004, 11:00 PM)
> 
> The dial is a bit different.
> 
> ...


No I acctually like it like this....









Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

............


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

But...

your pictures has convinced me it's time to change strap again!

somewhere in a drawer must be the steel bracelet, and I think I will put in on again!









Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll post a better pic for you tomorrow evening - out in the day......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> A Stanley special


 Griff,

That is spooky, I have put my G10 back on the Fleiger to wear in sh*tsville tomorrow.









Got to love the G10, it's all things to all men.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

must get my broken G10 sorted! Had it a while now and it's just sat in a box!

This today, vintage ruskie saturday 4 me! Still loving it Alex


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

As promised Gregor, Still not a great pic though...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Garry.

Like Paulus' - his is GMT I believe.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

It's a superb watch - built like a bloody tank. One piece case, the movement is accessed through the xtal!!.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> It's a superb watch - built like a bloody tank. One piece case, the movement is accessed through the xtal!!.


 Aye.

One of those I want, but won't get worn much. I do that you see.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> One of those I want, but won't get worn much. I do that you see.


 I think we all do mate!!, love your Oris btw........


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> As promised Gregor, Still not a great pic though...


Woowee!!!!

I am to change back to the meatl bracelet for sure!!!

Garry that looks great!

Gregor


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Go for it Gregor, and post a pic.

By the way, where are you from, you don't sound English??


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Roger - Jemima and Jeremy, the Potts children in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang singinging about Truly Scrumptious. I must having been having a moment, fabulous Zenith all the same.

Paul D


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> By the way, where are you from, you don't sound English??


Well old chap, I dare say I am not englisch indeed.

But from here on I WILL check my spelling a bit more!









Cheers,

Gregor

(from The Hague, The Netherlands)


----------

